# question about jolly roger F-14



## tomcat92 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi i was just wonderin about an F-14 model i just got.....it is not the original jolly roger (since the jolly roger is rare i could not find it). so instead i got a custom decal maker and i plan on making the jolly roger model....but i need the paint patterns to do this....if anybody would wouldnt mind scanning pics of it on here, i would be so happy.........thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Are you looking for the hi-visibility JR F-14 (as per _The Final Countdown_ ) or the low-visibility scheme? VF-84 or VF-103?

You do know that there were different decal sheets for both versions and air squadrons in different scales, right? I have a sheet by Eagle Strike Productions for both hi-and low-vis markings for VF-103 in 1/48th scale. And I have a Super Scale sheet for VF-84 and VF-41 that includes the low-viz Jolly Rogers but not the hi-viz ones.

They may be hard to find, though. Several aftermarket sites that have different Cat squadrons have a good number of their sheets out of stock, some of which include the Jolly Roger markings.

The paint pattern for the VF-103 planes according to the Eagle Strike instructions is that the hi-vis plane was a Medium Gray upper surfaces and the undersides painted as Light Gull Grey.The low-viz painting has the undersides as Light Gull Gray but the markings were done more as dark grey.

There are several excellent books on the F-14 that should give you the paint info you need according to the specific squadron you're looking for. Plus, there should be some Tomcat sites to track down! I got some pictures from the airliners.net site which are really cool, but don't give specific paint colours. Check that out anyway if you haven't.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Heck, man, just do a decal search with "F-14" at one of the following:

www.squadron.com
www.meteorprods.com
www.aeromaster.com

...and you'll probably find exactly the decals you want, _with _the paint schemes included!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Bingo:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=MS480850
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=MS481022
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=MS481039
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=MS720864
http://www.eaglestrikeproductions.com/cgi-bin/espdecals.pl?scale=48&setid=166&dbs=eaglestrike&pgs=2&currpg=1&dclimg=es48166
http://www.eaglestrikeproductions.com/cgi-bin/amddecals.pl?scale=48&setid=511&dbs=aeromaster&pgs=2&currpg=1&dclimg=ad48511
http://www.eaglestrikeproductions.com/cgi-bin/amddecals.pl?scale=48&setid=522&dbs=aeromaster&pgs=2&currpg=1&dclimg=ad48522
http://www.eaglestrikeproductions.com/cgi-bin/amddecals.pl?scale=48&setid=588&dbs=aeromaster&pgs=2&currpg=1&dclimg=ad48588
http://www.meteorprod.com/cgi-bin/meteorsearch.pl?show_graphic+YHD32010.jpg++F-14B_Nr.1:_F-14B_VF-103_CAG++Sun_03_19_20069_26_25.dat+11.99+


----------

